# Electric teggy brushes



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not a fan of these things, or wasn't until about 12 years ago when I was bought a Rowenta one for a present, cracking little thing with loads of heads and more than one use, anyway I moved and lost the charging point, so bought myself a little tiny battery one, which worked really well, but this too went the invisible way, anyhow, the little one turned up a few weeks ago in the bottom of a box, about to chuck it and I pressed the on button, and it sprang into life, so I gave it a soak overnight in some mild bleach, to kill any nasties, rinsed it off and it's been working like new for about a week now, so I thought I'd look it up and get a couple more if they're still out there, lo and behold, *they are* also as *a 4 pack*

Quite why they have to be half the size of bicycle pump is beyond me, this has a AAA battery inside and that's it, slightly thicker than a standard brush, & obviously it last years, and is more comfortable to hold and use.

Just saying in case anyone was thinking of moving to electric.

Do wish I could find heads for the Rowenta one though, as that was a brilliant one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was just about to shut Google down when I noticed this Youtube video.

And I thought I was tight


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Had to look just to see what an Electric Teggy Brush was:surprise::smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You were not alone.:surprise::surprise:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't believe two adults didn't get Teggy, especially next to electric and brushes, you need to stay in more I think.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have one of those I keep as a reserve.

Not a patch on a proper OralB oscillating head toooooth brush.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

me too; I guess it's some sort of northern dialect:grin2::grin2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

oral B for us as well.complained a couple of weeks ago and they sent me a new one. great service.we have 2 indoors and 2 in the van.so that we can look after out teggies better.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Never in my whole life have I heard teeth call teggies, toothy pegs yes, where does teggy come from Kev? I asked Hans what a teggy was thinking it must be something mechanical.
Your making a few spelling and other mistakes these days Kev so thought you might have misspelt something. >
I would like to know if anyone has tried an ultrasonic toothbrush, also available for pets (my interest of course) I would like to know if they work better than a normal brush:-

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=ultrasonic+toothbrush


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Never in my whole life have I heard teeth call teggies, toothy pegs yes, where does teggy come from Kev? I asked Hans what a teggy was thinking it must be something mechanical.
> Your making a few spelling and other mistakes these days Kev so thought you might have misspelt something. >
> I would like to know if anyone has tried an ultrasonic toothbrush, also available for pets (my interest of course) I would like to know if they work better than a normal brush:-
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=ultrasonic+toothbrush


I can't be blamed for you lots lack of ejamacashun can I, and I am not the only one making mistakes, I thought this site was a bit above picking up on that sort of juvenile thing anyway.

And I can't wait to see the pet brushing it's teggys, how does it hold the brush? do you have to use Duct Tape?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I can't be blamed for you lots lack of ejamacashun can I, and I am not the only one making mistakes,* I thought this site was a bit above picking up on that sort of juvenile thing anyway.*
> 
> _And I can't wait to see the pet brushing it's teggys, how does it hold the brush? do you have to use Duct Tape?_


Ah, it must have been another Kev who used to LOVE taking the wee wee out of Jan when she made spelling mistakes, sorry >
_I have 2 very clever dogs and I´m not telling._


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Ah, it must have been another Kev who used to LOVE taking the wee wee out of Jan when she made spelling mistakes, sorry >
> _I have 2 very clever dogs and I´m not telling._


Yeah he was good at it too, so many opportunities  .

You should put them on Youtube, you'd make a lot of money too


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

"Duct Tape"? 

No - use DUCK Tape! (as it's called over the pond)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is that for when they throw it over to you when you ask for it.:grin2:You have to make allowances, he is from up north and in leeds.


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pippin said:


> "Duct Tape"?
> 
> No - use DUCK Tape! (as it's called over the pond)


Bloody oik, tape for ducting :roll: duck tape is a brand name.


----------

